# Red Devil on the rampage?



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Gourami Swami, among others have told me that eventually my Red Devil will be the sole occupant of my 72 gallon bow front aquarium. I have him in there with 9 other cichlids currently. He has always been the undisputed champion of the tank, but he has never hurt another fish. He just chases them around until they understand that it's HIS tank. Lately, though, he has ben doing a lot more chasing, and I fear that eventually it will lead beyond that. 

My question is, if I am going to spoil the little bastard and get him his own tank, what guidelines would you suggest? I really like the bowfront aquariums. Do you think a 36 or 46 gallon bow front would be sufficient for him? A 55 gallon standard aquarium would probably be cheaper, but not as wide. What can I get by with? I'm not exactly made of money, and this hobby has really taken a hefty bite out of my salary already (though well worth it, in my opinion). What would you all reccommend? I should probably note that he is probably around 7 inches or so right now. Here are a couple pictures of him!!:


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

He will be the only fish in the tank if given the time to do so. And id say 75 gallon min for a single fish.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Leave him in there and he will be the only fish in there at less it wont be hungry lol...anyway my dad keep a red devil in a 55 standard fish tank and it lived for some while till he sold it to a friend


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

shade2dope said:


> Leave him in there and he will be the only fish in there at less it wont be hungry lol...anyway my dad keep a red devil in a 55 standard fish tank and it lived for some while till he sold it to a friend



Yeah his new tank is all set up and waiting for him. It's a 55, he's not too big right now, just getting that anger in him. He'll be totally fine in the 55 for a while. I couldn't find a 75 for any reasonable price at all (I'm not made of money). All we have here is a Petco (MAJOR rip off), so I found a used 55 w/ stand, hood & lights for $100. Used a razor to scrape everything out of the tank, and it looks brand new. Fixed the stand and it's good as new as well. Bought a Cascade 1000 canister filter for $65 (new, and these things are like $129 at Petco) and it is rollin. Threw some Bio-spira in there a couple days ago. So it's just waiting for him. It looks great! He might be a little pissed that he doesn't have anybody to smack around, but that's what he gets for being a bully!!


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't let the bacteria die. The fish can go in very shortly after the bio spira.


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Danh said:


> Don't let the bacteria die. The fish can go in very shortly after the bio spira.



I stuck 3 little Danios in there just to keep the bacteria going for a day or two (and to make sure the water was good - they were only $0.79), and they were fine. So I stuck the Red Devil in there the next day, and he seems very happy. The tank is in my room, so he's always watching me  I had a 20 gal tank in my room too, which I dismantled the other day. It had a tiretrack eel in it, a demasoni, and a couple rainbow fish. The demasoni went in my main 72gal cichlid tank, the rainbows went back to the store, and the eel went into the tank with the Red Devil. Everything is going perfectly, the eel loves the new tank and he and the Red Devil are buddies. The 3 Danios disappeared, but no big loss. They were kind of cute though. 2 of them disappeared the night that I first put the eel in, and the last one disappeared the next night. That eel has a history of eating small fish, so I think he was the guilty party. That's cool with me though, I love that eel.

One question about the Red Devil- I want to figure out if it is a male or female. I thin it is female, because she doesn't have that big knot on her head, but I'm not sure how long that takes to develop. She's probably only about 8 months old or so. Here are a few pictures:





























Ain't she just gorgeous?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd say female. and it looks a lot more like a midas then a red devil (head shape, lips, eyes). 

If your fish was going to have a kok it would already show it. My fav midas from my pairs 2nd spawn had a kok at 3" and turned in to a monster. Here is a shot of the spawn of my old pair at 12".


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool, thanks, I appreciate the help. That's kind of what I though. Aren't Midas and Red Devil essentially the same fish? As far as behavioral characteristics, she fits the Red Devil to a T. Torments every other fish in the tank, rearranges the entire tank to her liking, uprooting plants, etc. I watched her grab the top of a tall live plant, and swim around in circles trying to rip it in half. She didn't destroy it, but she did tear the entire pot out of the gravel. And it was in there pretty well. She rules.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Midas and red devils are two different fish from different countries. But they have been cross bread in farms for so long unless you get your RD/midas from an importer or someone who got a wild/F1 or 2 its a good chance you have a cross breed. Now a days a lot of people get pairs or make pairs from wild midas/devils and introduce there fry to the public so there is a chance of getting a pure breed its just not to likely.


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok I see, I've probably got a cross breed or something then. I got it from a pet store north of town (not a chain store), but it wasn't very expensive. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

my brother has a red devil 11"inches. in a 90gal. an about 2wks ago we put 1 golden piranha an 1 red belly piranha in the red devil aqaurium an as the gold one hit the water he smashed it up against the glass an killed it. the piranhas are 6/7inches. the red belly still lives but is always hidden.

an the guy wit the 3-4 pics of the red fish. that is a midas. devils got more pink to them. midas are orangy looking.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad to see your fish is doing well, Eraser, and im also glad you took our advice and spared the occupants of your 72


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

rishell89 said:


> ....an the guy wit the 3-4 pics of the red fish. that is a midas. devils got more pink to them. midas are orangy looking.



Color has nothing to do with telling the difference between midas and devil.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

... and furthermore, he came out and said it was a midas


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> ... and furthermore, he came out and said it was a midas


It either is a midas or has a lot of midas in the mix.


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah I can see how it does look a lot like a Midas. I would like to know for sure though. But if not, at least I know that she is awesome  She sits there and watches me while I'm on the computer, it's kind of creepy. She's always all up in my business!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Heh, Big cichlids are the best for personality. Real wet pets.


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah you're totally right, and I love it  My cat's had some competition for attention lately!


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Cichlids > Cats, PERIOD, Nice fish to be honest. 

P.S, what idiot would put piranhas in with any other fish?

`Mishy


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Pirahnas, Shmirahnas. Unless they have 8 of their buddies in the tank they are WUSSES. My friends 8" red belly P got its ass kicked by my 4" convict when he was holding it for me temporarily


----------

